# Biagio Marini: Madrigali et Symfonie, Op. II



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










I Musicali Affetti / RossoPorpora
Biagio Marini: Madrigali et Symfonie, Op. II

Released
September 15, 2017 
Duration 01:13:17
Genre
Classical

3


----------

